# Tim Ewers and his Bowl



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Timmy Ewers--VA.--middle--554 field--551 hunter--579 animal--1st

William Hakl--Mn.--left--550 field--550 hunter--571 animal--2nd

Matt Schmitz--WA.--right--545 field--548 hunter--576 animal--3rd


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

*Timmy Ewers & Nfaa National championship bowl*

Congratulations Timmy, 2 in one year. Mr.Hakl & Mr. Schmitz don't fret you 3 are the best in the World in the Division you shoot in, if there are any better pin shooters at this stage in NFAA archery competition they chose not to show up. I have a feeling you 3 could hang with the best in the world in any of the NFAA release freestyle divisions if you so chose to do so. Again congrats to all 3 of you--Webb Babcock


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Did any of you ever think that Matt Schmidt would be the best looking of 3 guys??????

WOW those BHFS are a rough bunch!!!

Congrats your guys and especially to Timmay!!!


----------



## phantom15 (May 12, 2005)

*Rough Bunch?*

It has just become very evident that Hinky doesn't own a MIRROR!

TIM


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

phantom15 said:


> It has just become very evident that Hinky doesn't own a MIRROR!
> 
> TIM


He used to but he boke it the 1st time he looked at it


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

*Timmys bowl*

High guys, nobody said how good looking I'am!! Just noticed if you look real close at the reflection in Timmy's bowl that is the reflection of the picture taker--me--webb babcock


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats Timmy 

As for how you look....I am not getting into a pissin' match over guys being ugly or good lookin'....:doh:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

That bowl is now officially haunted for ever.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heheheee...*



webb babcock said:


> High guys, nobody said how good looking I'am!! Just noticed if you look real close at the reflection in Timmy's bowl that is the reflection of the picture taker--me--webb babcock




```

```

seee.. you _did_ make it to the podium after all !!...


----------

